# Need Aquarium Cabinet Built



## BackLashKing (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi All,
I need to build an Aquarium Cabinet built for my fish tank. Can anyone recommend someone who can build it at a fair price? Looking to do this ASAP. Thanks!

The cabinet I have in mind looks something like this:


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

This guy does some nice work. http://www.facebook.com/?ref=hp#!/CustomWoodworks


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

PM biggreen.......he may be able to fix you up.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

If Steve/Big Green can't help ya...might contact VJER here on 2 cool. Vic is a MASTER cabinet maker....


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Good on ya Jim. I didn't think about Vic. Also, one of our 'old' masters CoolChange does beautiful work as well.


----------



## HEMI (Sep 25, 2011)

you can call tropical fish haven in corpus.they have a custom cabinet shop there.they build stands and caps
361-533-2078.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Custom Aquarium Cabinets Justin Henry 281-739-8723. You can check some of his work out at www.houstonfishbox.com


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I would call Jaime over at Fish Gallery. They do awesome work. You can't just build a cabinet for a fish tank. Support is needed is key places and if you are not careful the tank can sag and crack.


----------

